# I need a part-time job. How to get one?



## imm0rtAl (Nov 9, 2013)

I have started writing a CV and looking up part time jobs at diff sites but most of them seem quite dodgy especially the ones that require work online or from home. How can I determine if a job is safe or not and get one? I want to earn money to gain confidence that I am good at something but I don't know how to get in a job. I'm from UK, currently in uni.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, stay away from those jobs that have silly rhetoric like "Want to earn cash from home? Click here!" and watch out when they say "No experience necessary" especially when it's about a high level job. Generally avoid all "_make money online" _schemes and the like, but I'm sure you already do._ 

_If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is where job postings are concerned.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Just do it the traditional way - have a look around town for places that might be hiring. Look in the local newspaper if you have one. Go on popular job listing sites.

I got my job after my parents saw a sign posted in the window of the place. So if you seek, you shall find. But yeah, definitely don't get caught up in anything that promises to bring you instant riches or stuff like that.


----------



## Madeln (Feb 24, 2014)

Same - I've had the best luck asking after jobs in person. It makes a good impression on employers, and it lets you find out more about the job, too. 
It can be daunting sometimes to go up and ask, but that way you know better what the employers/environment are going to be like.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

Right, all those "work at home" , "work online" listed are all scams. those are actually people "working" at getting those ads to get someone to pay some fee or something to "get started" or more money to get "more info". or worst an MLM where you need to find "10 people to sign up too!".

I once called up an ad for "game testing" . The guy at the school was mocking me I could tell. It wasn't even a real ad, just led to one of those dubious private salesman schools where they get hapless people signed up for expensive tuition sales. 

Another one I tried in the local newspaper. "job ad" for medical billing or something. The guy who answered the phone sounded like..uh..what? Then he remembered and started pitching, if you sign up with our program you could learn how to earn hundreds a day! Then when I was trying to get out of it at the end he kept saying how medical billers working for doctors could make a lot of money and why I didn't want to try and sign up for their "intro package" which cost x$. I was tempted to shout "then why don't you do it yourself!" . In the end I just said sorry, I dont think so and hung up.

So yes, some of the newspaper ads are already infiltrated by these MLM scams. Only the guys at the top of the MLM pyramid who own the whole scam make any money.


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

There are legitimate online part-time jobs on odesk.com and elance.com. I've worked for tons of people on odesk as a writer and I've been paid by each and every one of them (occasionally not on time, but usually so).


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Check to see if your school offers part time jobs for students


----------

